# Including "full" documentation (handbook, articles, etc) in custom release



## andersbo87 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello!

Over the last couple of months, I've built my own custom FreeBSD 12.0 ISO which included some minor changes, mainly in the skel folder to include Desktop, Documents, etc.
Now I want to also include the full documentation in my custom release. 
What I've done so far is to create /usr/doc and and populated it by running the appropriate `svnlite` command.

Here's the content in /usr/doc after fetching the doc tree:

```
bn_BD.UTF-8/
da_DK.ISO8859-1/
de_DE.ISO8859-1/
el_GR.ISO8859-7/
en_US.ISO8859-1/
es_ES.ISO8859-1/
fr_FR.ISO8859-1/
hu_HU.ISO8859-2/
it_IT.ISO8859-15/
ja_JP.eucJP/
ko_KR.UTF-8/
Makefile
mn_MN.UTF-8/
nl_NL.ISO8859-1/
pl_PL.ISO8859-2/
pt_BR.ISO8859-1/
README
ru_RU.KOI8-R/
share/
tr_TR.ISO8859-9/
zh_CN.UTF-8/
zh_TW.UTF-8/
```

The release documentation seems to be generated properly.

Here's a few relevant snippets from the release(7) manual page:

```
reldoc    Builds the release documentation.  This includes the release notes, hardware guide, and installation instructions. Other documentation, such as the Handbook, is built during the base.txz target invoked by packagesystem.
[...]
DOCDIR           Location of a directory containing the doc tree.  By default, /usr/doc. If it is unset or cannot be found, most documentation will not be included in the release; see NODOC below.
[...]
NODOC            If defined, the XML-based documentation from the FreeBSD Documentation Project will not be built. However, the “doc” distribution will still be created with the minimal documentation set provided in src/share/doc.
```

As you can see from the reldoc section of the release(7) manual page, the handbook is supposedly built during the base.txz target, which gets executed when running `make release` from the release directory.
However, when I install the system to a virtual machine from that custom ISO, I can't seem to find that new documentation anywhere on the new installation, except for the minimal set as mentioned in the NODOC section.
Aren't the handbook and other documentation supposed to be installed to /usr/share/doc like the minimal set? If not, where is it supposed to be installed?

Am I doing something wrong, since I cannot get the my custom release to include the full documentation?


----------



## zux0x3a (Aug 19, 2019)

actually i am still trying to find some solution also for my case , no answers yet


----------

